# Removing pickup covers



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

I have a set of Gibson Burstbuckers on the way from a 2008 Historic R09. I want to remove the covers on these pickups. What is the easiest way to do this and what should I be aware of? Thanks,


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

There was a thread about this recently. I'll try and find it for you.

Found it....However, it is mostly about putting covers on

http://www.guitarscanada.com/guitar-building-repairs-mods/35445-humbucker-cover-help.html

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This topic was often discussed on the Seymour Duncan forum. 

Many of the folks used a Dremel tool to * VERY carefully* cut through the "blobs" of solder that held the cover onto the pickup.

If you decide to use a soldeing iron be prepared for the wax to drip out, assuming the PU's are potted. You will also need a fairly powerful iron (40 watts minimum...more would be better) *Work fast so that you don't cook the pickup *and risk damaging it, have a solder sucker/ braided copper tape ready to use as the solder "melts". Personally, if you don't get all of the solder the first time, I would let ithe pickup cool and try again later.

Hope this helps

Wait to see what others say...they might have alternate/better suggestions.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

I've removed a pickup cover from a mini humbucker before, so I'm assuming it's the same thing. I used the soldering iron method and it worked fine. I also used an exacto(sp) knife to separate the pickup cover from the pickup base while the solder was melted. Quite a bit of wax came out of the pole piece holes, though.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I find this process more difficult than any 'how to' video I have seen and more difficult than almost anyone's first person account of doing it. 

I do use a Dremel type tool (and safety glasses!!) to cut some of the solder away and then I actually use a chisel but not with a hammer like you would typically see a chisel used. I put the sharp edge of the chisel in the groove that I cut in the solder with the Dremel and I push gently and twist. Normally the solder breaks in fairly short order.

After both solder connections are broken you have to pull the cover off of the pickup which can also be quite a challenge. When you get that off the real fun begins...cleaning that wax off of the bobbins. Rarely have I seen covered pickups which have had the covers removed look as 'nice' as pickups that were already uncovered due to the bobbins getting a little wear during clean up I suppose.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

On my Les Paul copy I pried them off with a screwdriver--that was years ago, and apparently a bad idea.

I didn't ruin them, though if I had--no big loss.
One of these days I need to get the new ones on there.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

[video=youtube;5uBXid7Eq4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uBXid7Eq4A[/video]


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

this is the way i been doing it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, seem easy in a perfect world but they dont always go that easy


----------

